# Reba Von Der Dornburg



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Today is day one with her heat cycle. She will be bred to Ichillies Von Whirling Thunder. Everyone cross your fingers, I've been having a hard time getting pups.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

good luck! let us know!


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck! The sire of my current pup is a von der donburg dog, a dog Ii admired since I met him and couldn't be happier with my young one.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

fingers crossed jerry!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks I want to get this one. I want a pup from this.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Your due Jerry!
Finger's, eyes and toes crossed!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats...how deep is the puppy waiting list?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

None firm yet Howard. I want to keep one.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tried to breed today and she's not quite ready and she told him that. ) She will stand and flag and then chooses NOT.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Tonight was Much Much better. We got a tie. I'll take her back tomorrow and the next day and hope that they will again tie.

This will be the pedigree for the pups.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=481179&modir=495437


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

With a name like Ichillies Von Whirling "THUNDER" you can't go wrong on this one Jerry! :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You're right. He is a very good dog. Nothing upsets him , nerves of steel. Jay had him in the Gathering and so was Reba.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

weelllll, jerry how's things "hookin up"??? if it takes, this should be a GREAT breeding--but are they? l


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This breeding is done for me. I'm ready.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Second tie tonight , that should just about do it.


----------

